# Drinking a lot of water !!!!!!!!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If you just had a full workup done and she had a kidenye infection.. she may be drinking alot due to that. See if it lets up once she's better.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am assuming the bloodwork would have checked for kidney failure or diabetes - those are the problems that I think about when I think of a frequent drinking.

Has it been dry where you live? Change of food? Is the kidney infection completely gone?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you have her checked to be sure the urinary infection is gone? That's an important step. Excessive thirst is also a major symptom of diabetes, as someone else mentioned. That's more likely if your dog is or has been overweight. And some meds cause thirst, but you didn't mention any besides the antibiotics. This is definitely something to discuss with your vet immediately.

Good luck and please keep us posted.
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others to make sure the kidney infection is gone. Did you have a full urine panel done on her also? One of the signs my american eskimo showed that she had cushings disease was drinking alot of water. One thing you might do is to put down a measured amount of water to see exactly how much water she is drinking each day.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I remember reading a dog should drink daily 1 oz for each pound it weighs (someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What kind of food is she eating? Because Blue Buffalo has had a recall due to excess Vitamin D in the food. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ffalo-wilderness-linked-excess-vitamin-d.html


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Excessive drinking is also a symptom of Cushings Disease, a very hard to diagnose condition that is often missed by vets. It also can have weight gain and increased fur loss.


----------

